# Trek boone seat cap



## murphy1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Built up my size 56 trek boone and it came with a short seat cap so I need to get another one since I'm already over the minimum insertion line. While thats mildly irritating that I need to buy the longer cap my questions relates to the offset and how the speed coupler works. 

I was going to get a zero offset if i get the longer cap as almost all my bikes have a zero offset seat post but the trek store said that without a setback in the seat post/seat cap it would limit the iso coupler from really working or engaging over rough terrain. I just don't see how that can be. Any helpful info from folks running this bike would be appreciated. 
thanks


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

murphy1 said:


> Built up my size 56 trek boone and it came with a short seat cap so I need to get another one since I'm already over the minimum insertion line. While thats mildly irritating that I need to buy the longer cap my questions relates to the offset and how the speed coupler works.
> 
> I was going to get a zero offset if i get the longer cap as almost all my bikes have a zero offset seat post but the trek store said that without a setback in the seat post/seat cap it would limit the iso coupler from really working or engaging over rough terrain. I just don't see how that can be. Any helpful info from folks running this bike would be appreciated.
> thanks


They're clueless. The seat tube is still not vertical...even if it was it would still work. Don't worry and get the one that works best for your fit needs. 

And tell that shop to get a clue.


----------



## murphy1 (Sep 4, 2008)

good point re: the tube. Thanks.


----------

